
Electric car sets acceleration record - Avaren
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36606500
======
radiorental
Fantastic achievement. For those interested, here's how they modeled and
simulated the car

[http://www.mathworks.com/videos/matlab-and-simulink-
racing-l...](http://www.mathworks.com/videos/matlab-and-simulink-racing-
lounge-lap-time-simulation-essential-part-of-concept-development-98733.html)

